
Proving that Java’s and Python’s sorting algorithm is broken - fforflo
http://envisage-project.eu/proving-android-java-and-python-sorting-algorithm-is-broken-and-how-to-fix-it/#sec3
======
fforflo
I'm pretty sure this has been discussed again but I couldn't find a link. If
someone does please add it.

~~~
detaro
found this discussion, 428 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9100107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9100107)

